# Freemasonry is True.



## Bawa112 (Oct 30, 2019)

Why are there always false stuffs or information about the Masonic institute out there, since people create or have misconceptions about these secrete society has really hindered the majority out there who have tried to reach the firm of the brotherhood organization. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Oct 30, 2019)

Bawa112 said:


> Why are there always false stuffs or information about the Masonic institute out there, since people create or have misconceptions about these secrete society has really hindered the majority out there who have tried to reach the firm of the brotherhood organization.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



There are several reasons and not all thats being said is completly false.
Part of it has to do with strong anti-semitic ideas.

Part of it has to do with people lacking understanding and taking things litteraly.

Part of it is actully theolgical, either that freemasonry is its own religion/satanism or that it says that all religions is equal. 

Part of it is historical things.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 30, 2019)

And part of it is that people tend to believe what they think regardless of the facts. This has become worse due to the internet and the massive amount of misinformation (and disinformation) available there.

Humans are going to human.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 30, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> And part of it is that people tend to believe what they think regardless of the facts.


There you go....hit it right on the head.


----------



## Bawa112 (Nov 2, 2019)

Elexir said:


> There are several reasons and not all thats being said is completly false.
> Part of it has to do with strong anti-semitic ideas.
> 
> Part of it has to do with people lacking understanding and taking things litteraly.
> ...



Yes that’s clear and well said , illusion of the mind by the  illiterates it’s real were they lack better understanding about the Masonic roles and concepts . But well I would rather live blind than to live without the expression of my mind for the truth. 

I’m from Ghana and though it’s been very hard to get response from the firm of the known lodges here , I kinda still hope that someday I will be sworn into the brotherhood. Though I have made much and deeper studies with enquiries about the Masonic organization which has inculcated some solid understanding to be part of the brother if I get the chance to . 

I want to live as a mason someday /G\


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bawa112 (Nov 2, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> And part of it is that people tend to believe what they think regardless of the facts. This has become worse due to the internet and the massive amount of misinformation (and disinformation) available there.
> 
> Humans are going to human.



You are absolutely right with that. The truth is really sour to the illiterate. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Nov 2, 2019)

Bawa112 said:


> Yes that’s clear and well said , illusion of the mind by the  illiterates it’s real were they lack better understanding about the Masonic roles and concepts . But well I would rather live blind than to live without the expression of my mind for the truth.
> 
> I’m from Ghana and though it’s been very hard to get response from the firm of the known lodges here , I kinda still hope that someday I will be sworn into the brotherhood. Though I have made much and deeper studies with enquiries about the Masonic organization which has inculcated some solid understanding to be part of the brother if I get the chance to .
> 
> ...



Actully some of the things are not that wrong in reality. Its not just illusions by illitarates.


----------



## Bawa112 (Nov 2, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Actully some of the things are not that wrong in reality. Its not just illusions by illitarates.



Okay I see. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn (Nov 2, 2019)

Bawa112 said:


> Why are there always false stuffs or information about the Masonic institute out there, ...


1) Ignorance
2) Hate
3) Conflicting Agendas
4) Competition


Bawa112 said:


> ...since people create or have misconceptions about these secrete society has really hindered the majority out there who have tried to reach the firm of the brotherhood organization.


Only if you allow others to make up your mind for you


----------



## Bawa112 (Nov 2, 2019)

coachn said:


> 1) Ignorance
> 2) Hate
> 3) Conflicting Agendas
> 4) Competition
> ...



Good points 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Nov 7, 2019)

Bawa112 said:


> I want to die as a mason someday /G\
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



I will submit to you that I hope you are able to LIVE as a Mason!


----------



## Frank Felix Kalungura (Nov 25, 2019)

Bawa112 said:


> Good points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Sure


----------



## Frank Felix Kalungura (Nov 25, 2019)

Bawa112 said:


> Yes that’s clear and well said , illusion of the mind by the  illiterates it’s real were they lack better understanding about the Masonic roles and concepts . But well I would rather live blind than to live without the expression of my mind for the truth.
> 
> I’m from Ghana and though it’s been very hard to get response from the firm of the known lodges here , I kinda still hope that someday I will be sworn into the brotherhood. Though I have made much and deeper studies with enquiries about the Masonic organization which has inculcated some solid understanding to be part of the brother if I get the chance to .
> 
> ...


Am proud to be also


----------



## Brother RG (Nov 26, 2019)

Elexir said:


> There are several reasons and not all thats being said is completly false.
> Part of it has to do with strong anti-semitic ideas.
> 
> Part of it has to do with people lacking understanding and taking things litteraly.
> ...


You pretty much said it all, just the lack of understanding and the historical things.


----------



## Mark Petro (Nov 26, 2019)

When you are dead, you don't know you are dead. It's only those around you who suffer. It's the same when you are stupid.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 26, 2019)

Mark Petro said:


> When you are dead, you don't know you are dead. It's only those around you who suffer. It's the same when you are stupid.


....where's the 'love' button on this site?


----------



## Frank Felix Kalungura (Nov 27, 2019)

What is different between Freemason and Illuminati please help me


----------



## Elexir (Nov 27, 2019)

Frank Felix Kalungura said:


> What is different between Freemason and Illuminati please help me



Illuminati was a fraternity that existed for a short amount of time. They were not the satanists that they are seen as.

Freemasonry is a fraternity that is based upon allegories on building.


----------



## Frank Felix Kalungura (Nov 27, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Illuminati was a fraternity that existed for a short amount of time. They were not the satanists that they are seen as.
> 
> Freemasonry is a fraternity that is based upon allegories on building.


Thanks so much brother


----------

